# 2012 CC battery reprogramming questions.



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

Started noticing a slow start on my 2012 CC R-Line /w 23,000 so i took it into VW thinking it would be an obvious warranty replacement. However they said sorry you're out of warranty by a couple of months and a new battery is $135 + $85 programming fee + disposal fee.... 

No customer service being offered there. 

What is the deal on replacing the battery myself ? If i was to get my own battery from say Costco, is the reprogramming BS and just a way just a way to fleece you out of $85 ? Can't i just swap them over ?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheDoc46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Started noticing a slow start on my 2012 CC R-Line /w 23,000 so i took it into VW thinking it would be an obvious warranty replacement. However they said sorry you're out of warranty by a couple of months and a new battery is $135 + $85 programming fee + disposal fee....
> 
> ...


I have just read the battery replacement section in my Bentley repair manual that states that after you reconnect the battery that you first must open window fully then close the window fully, second while the window is close you must hold the window switch in the up position until you hear the relay buzz/click then release switch, and third you have to check the window programming by using the auto up and down feature to lower and raise the window which means that you are good to go if the auto up feature works by closing the window automatically without you holding the up switch.

The programming steps have to be done on each individual window one at a time.

Therefore, you will pay the dealership $85.00 to hold and tap the window switch buttons.:sly:


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> I have just read the battery replacement section in my Bentley repair manual that states that after you reconnect the battery that you first must open window fully then close the window fully, second while the window is close you must hold the window switch in the up position until you hear the relay buzz/click then release switch, and third you have to check the window programming by using the auto up and down feature to lower and raise the window which means that you are good to go if the auto up feature works by closing the window automatically without you holding the up switch.
> 
> The programming steps have to be done on each individual window one at a time.
> 
> Therefore, you will pay the dealership $85.00 to hold and tap the window switch buttons.:sly:


I haven't actually paid anyone yet. However it would be nice to actually hear real life stories from someone who's actually changed their own CC battery and is able to confirm that it indeed is just a case of reprogramming just the windows, and not power steering amoung other electrical components. 

If its only the windows, then i'll replace my own battery.. If it requires a vag-com which i do not personally own, then i guess i need to find a local indy. I'm still annoyed that my battery has only lasted just over 2 1/2 yrs, and this car only ever does a good 20miles each way on the highway... No little stops every 5mins.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheDoc46 said:


> I haven't actually paid anyone yet. However it would be nice to actually hear real life stories from someone who's actually changed their own CC battery and is able to confirm that it indeed is just a case of reprogramming just the windows, and not power steering amoung other electrical components.
> 
> If its only the windows, then i'll replace my own battery.. If it requires a vag-com which i do not personally own, then i guess i need to find a local indy. I'm still annoyed that my battery has only lasted just over 2 1/2 yrs, and this car only ever does a good 20miles each way on the highway... No little stops every 5mins.


I am only telling you what the battery replacement instructions are that is listed in the Bentley repair manual. You can ask different VW dealerships what the programming covers if you do not believe what one individual tell you, so will know for a fact what needs to be done.

Even though I have not changed my own battery yet, I believe what the Bentley manuals print is accurate. If it states that a bolt should be torqued to a specific ft/lbs then that is what I will do. So if it says just reprogram the windows after replacing the battery than I believe it. However, things do change over the years so it could not hurt to be sure.

When it comes to VW cars, no one on this forum will be able to give an answer better than the repair manuals unless they are current VW techs. If you read the listed posts on the subject some owners have changed their battery without programming the windows without any problems afterwards, so good luck trying to find one voice on this that knows what to do specifically on a VW car that goes the same as everyone else who did the same job.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Dude save your money and chance battery yourself. I disconnected battery million times before and all i needed to do is "relearning window position". Carguy10 already described that. I also have vagcom but there is nothing you have to do with it. 

I bought Bosch group size 48 battery from Pepboys. It fits like glove and has 3 year warranty. I paid $89 for it after core return and coupon.

The price went up for some reason but its still reasonable
http://www.pepboys.com/product/details/9073748/00031/?isPayInStoreOnlyStore=false

use ROADTRIP25 coupon to get 25% off.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Dude save your money and chance battery yourself. I disconnected battery million times before and all i needed to do is "relearning window position". Carguy10 already described that. I also have vagcom but there is nothing you have to do with it.
> 
> I bought Bosch group size 48 battery from Pepboys. It fits like glove and has 3 year warranty. I paid $89 for it after core return and coupon.
> 
> ...


This is the most promising post I've read so far on the subject. I found it difficult to believe that everytime you disconnect the battery, you'd need to go thru all that and there not be a million posts on the subject on the internet. You sir are finally proof, that you can 'just' change the battery. Unless !!!! you get unlucky !


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheDoc46 said:


> This is the most promising post I've read so far on the subject. I found it difficult to believe that everytime you disconnect the battery, you'd need to go thru all that and there not be a million posts on the subject on the internet. You sir are finally proof, that you can 'just' change the battery. Unless !!!! you get unlucky !


This is funny. A person posts what the repair manual says about the procedure and how to do it, but the your opinion of the best post on the matter is someone saying that they did it numerous of times without having a problem.:laugh:


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

I have changed my battery myself in my 2010 cc and did not even need to reprogram the windows. In have had my battery disconnected for various part installs and have only had to reprogram the windows about 25% of the time.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

My 2012 battery died at 26 months as well. Idiot dealership near my house wanted over $350 for new battery including BS re program fee. Preferred dealer said that was a joke, no need for it. Was short on time and went to autozone. In and out in 20 mins and everything was completely fine. Under $115 for 3 year warranty


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wonder if places like AutoZone know about the window re-programming ? when they replace customer batteries ?

Or do they just say umm sorry pal not sure why its done that, once the customer realizes their windows are being ripped off the rails ?

Lets be honest a large percentage of CC owners do not frequent this forum.. Its a car to get them from a to b. and I suspect 70% take their cars to places such as autozone given the prices the stealership are asking.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is my theory on the matter about the window programming after a battery change. 

I believe that if you do a quick battery change(example being battery unplugged less than 20 minutes) than the reprogramming may not be necessary due to having residual voltage in the system. However, if the battery has been disconnected for more than 20 minutes than the window module losses power completely and has to be reprogrammed, which is probably why so owners can quickly change their batteries without having to reprogram the windows while owners who did work that lasted longer than 20 minutes had to reprogram theirs.

Just a theory. I will personally just reprogram my windows anytime I change my battery to be on the safe side since it is so easy to do.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Here is my theory on the matter about the window programming after a battery change.
> 
> I believe that if you do a quick battery change(example being battery unplugged less than 20 minutes) than the reprogramming may not be necessary due to having residual voltage in the system. However, if the battery has been disconnected for more than 20 minutes than the window module losses power completely and has to be reprogrammed, which is probably why so owners can quickly change their batteries without having to reprogram the windows while owners who did work that lasted longer than 20 minutes had to reprogram theirs.
> 
> Just a theory. I will personally just reprogram my windows anytime I change my battery to be on the safe side since it is so easy to do.


For the reprogramming, do you need to take the key out and back in for each window ? or just leave it in for all four windows ?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheDoc46 said:


> For the reprogramming, do you need to take the key out and back in for each window ? or just leave it in for all four windows ?


Per the Bentley instructions you leave the key in the ignition and perform the programming to each individual window unit one at a time.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Per the Bentley instructions you leave the key in the ignition and perform the programming to each individual window unit one at a time.


Great thanks for your help on this subject Carguy10 :thumbup:


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Carguy 10 is correct. 

Modern cars use the battery's current to keep information stored in (somewhat) volatile memory: typically this information applies to a number of parameters, such as the driving style that the car "learned" over time (for automatic transmissions), and even such data as the "full up" and "full down" positions for each window, seat (if electric) etc. When the battery is disconnected for a period of time this data is "lost": not a big deal for items like the automatic transmission, as this merely triggers a return to factory default values and starts a new "learning" cycle, but possibly more troublesome for a window in the CC as it might no longer "index" correctly, i.e. it might open too far or not close all the way when you open the door. So, VW (and Bentley in their manual) recommends a reprogramming (which VW calls an "adaptation"). Adaptations can be done by dealers using the VW software, or by anyone who owns the VCDS software (previously known as VAG-Com) made by Ross-Tech: this is actually functionally identical but faster than the VW oem software, so many dealer techs actually prefer it. Alternatively, almost all adaptations can also be performed by a manual procedure, such as the one reported by Carguy from the Bentley manual. Yet another way to avoid it is to use a battery tender while changing the battery or minimizing the amount of time the car remains unenergized. 

By the way, the $ 85 fee quoted by Doc46's dealer is not unreasonable: it's about an hour of labor, it does take time to connect the car to the software and do an adaptation, and most dealers charge labor in one-hour increments. The battery price is also relatively reasonable, given the labor needed to replace the battery, and a normal profit margin on the item. Of course many forum members are enthusiasts and have the time and expertise to do these minor repairs by themselves, but in comparing the cost you should factor in your own time even if you are happy to volunteer it.

By the way, the more power accessories in your CC, the more adaptations might be necessary: so, for example, a 3.6 executive might require it for the front seats, as well, to ensure that they return to the settings memorized in the individual keys. However, in the CC the windows are the most obvious, because of their automatic "indexing" triggered by a door opening, which is why the manual emphasizes it.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheDoc46 said:


> Great thanks for your help on this subject Carguy10 :thumbup:


YW. No problem.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Motorista said:


> Carguy 10 is correct.
> 
> Modern cars use the battery's current to keep information stored in (somewhat) volatile memory: typically this information applies to a number of parameters, such as the driving style that the car "learned" over time (for automatic transmissions), and even such data as the "full up" and "full down" positions for each window, seat (if electric) etc. When the battery is disconnected for a period of time this data is "lost": not a big deal for items like the automatic transmission, as this merely triggers a return to factory default values and starts a new "learning" cycle, but possibly more troublesome for a window in the CC as it might no longer "index" correctly, i.e. it might open too far or not close all the way when you open the door. So, VW (and Bentley in their manual) recommends a reprogramming (which VW calls an "adaptation"). Adaptations can be done by dealers using the VW software, or by anyone who owns the VCDS software (previously known as VAG-Com) made by Ross-Tech: this is actually functionally identical but faster than the VW oem software, so many dealer techs actually prefer it. Alternatively, almost all adaptations can also be performed by a manual procedure, such as the one reported by Carguy from the Bentley manual. Yet another way to avoid it is to use a battery tender while changing the battery or minimizing the amount of time the car remains unenergized.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the addition information on the subject. I will use the battery changer I have when I do change my battery to minimize the risk of any voltage related problems in my other components. Great tip thanks.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

You are welcome!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Carguy10 said:


> Here is my theory on the matter about the window programming after a battery change.
> 
> I believe that if you do a quick battery change(example being battery unplugged less than 20 minutes) than the reprogramming may not be necessary due to having residual voltage in the system. However, if the battery has been disconnected for more than 20 minutes than the window module losses power completely and has to be reprogrammed, which is probably why so owners can quickly change their batteries without having to reprogram the windows while owners who did work that lasted longer than 20 minutes had to reprogram theirs.
> 
> Just a theory. I will personally just reprogram my windows anytime I change my battery to be on the safe side since it is so easy to do.


Mine was disconnected for a couple of hours while I ran errands in our other car (picking up a new battery was one of them). Nothing needs to be done other than letting the windows relearn top and bottom. That's it.

If there's anything else that needed adaption, I didn't notice it. None of my VCDS tweaks were disturbed.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

From what I've read for certain VAG vehicles (typically Audi), part of the dealer "programming" is telling the relevant electronics control module that a new battery has been installed and apparently this changes the alternator's charging profile to the new condition of the battery. I came across this when reading up on the battery replacement process for my wife's Q7, thinking it needed a replacement after a phantom dead battery incident- which was thankfully remedied by a several hour trickle charge.

It wouldn't surprise me that a newer CC might "require" a similar reset, but from all those that have chimed in having done only the battery swap and the window switch re-learn, hopefully it is just that simple. With just about every VAG vehicle I've had with auto down/up windows, whenever the battery was disconnected, I had to go through that routine. If it involved a warranty visit to the dealer, they did it without even listing the labor.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

under-pressure said:


> From what I've read for certain VAG vehicles (typically Audi), part of the dealer "programming" is telling the relevant electronics control module that a new battery has been installed and apparently this changes the alternator's charging profile to the new condition of the battery. I came across this when reading up on the battery replacement process for my wife's Q7, thinking it needed a replacement after a phantom dead battery incident- which was thankfully remedied by a several hour trickle charge.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me that a newer CC might "require" a similar reset, but from all those that have chimed in having done only the battery swap and the window switch re-learn, hopefully it is just that simple. With just about every VAG vehicle I've had with auto down/up windows, whenever the battery was disconnected, I had to go through that routine. If it involved a warranty visit to the dealer, they did it without even listing the labor.


What? Where did you read that ? Can you please post the source that states that a new battery changes the alternator charging profile which requires dealer programming.

I am not trying to be an a-hole , but that information warrants a link or something to verify.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow i cant believe this thread is still going.... 

Carguy10 is right, there is nothing else except window calibration.... 

Here is Official VW guide
DELETED

PERIOD THREAD CLOSED :vampire:


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Carguy10 said:


> What? Where did you read that ? Can you please post the source that states that a new battery changes the alternator charging profile which requires dealer programming.
> 
> I am not trying to be an a-hole , but that information warrants a link or something to verify.


To be clear, I'm not claiming that the CC has this feature, I'm just curious why the dealer would charge a programming fee as the window switch cycling doesn't take that long to warrant an hour of labor specifically for "programming"- though maybe his dealer is milking it.

Anyway, I'll look it up again or see if the links are still in the browser cache on my other PC. I thought it was a little jacked up too, but the references I read were for Q7 (and I believe A6/A8) Audis,

This was one of the Q7 specific references I found,

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2757981&page=2

but there were others referring to a couple other VAG vehicles having this "feature" that I'm not finding at the moment. Again, I'm not saying I know for a fact that a CC has battery charge profiling for age, but from the OP's post about the dealer charging a programming fee certainly rang a bell with me and my findings on Q7 battery replacement.

It's entirely possible that even if it is a feature on the CC (unlikely based on thread responses), it's another dealer gimmick to ring up more service revenue and isn't really necessary. It seems like a lot of folks simply change their battery and move on without any issues beyond the need for the few minutes of window switch cycling.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

under-pressure said:


> To be clear, I'm not claiming that the CC has this feature, I'm just curious why the dealer would charge a programming fee as the window switch cycling doesn't take that long to warrant an hour of labor specifically for "programming"- though maybe his dealer is milking it.
> 
> Anyway, I'll look it up again or see if the links are still in the browser cache on my other PC. I thought it was a little jacked up too, but the references I read were for Q7 (and I believe A6/A8) Audis,
> 
> ...


I read the post and look up a few more references to the energy management on the Audi Q7. A lot of owners did not reprogram the secondary battery module without having problems after a battery swap, but I would if I had an Q7 to be on the safe side. The VW CC does not have a secondary battery energy module to reprogram, well at least the 2009 models according to the Bentley repair manuals.

I guess now of days you have to do your research on a car before you remove anything due to how many control modules in the cars running things under the hood. I believe the Q7 battery system will probably end up in the next generation of VW cars like most Audi tech.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

No one mentioned this.. and i'm sure it would have freaked me out a little.. 

After the battery has been reconnected and
the ignition is switched on, the ESP and TCS
stabilisation programme warning lamp -
K155- and the warning lamp for
electromechanically assisted steering will
light up permanently. The warning lamps
will go out automatically when the vehicle is
driven at 15 to 20 km/h in a straight line.
This has the effect of reactivating the steering
angle sender -G85-


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

TheDoc46 said:


> No one mentioned this.. and i'm sure it would have freaked me out a little..
> 
> After the battery has been reconnected and
> the ignition is switched on, the ESP and TCS
> ...


Good call Doc. Forgot about that and it freaked me out the first time.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe i am just lucky but I've been disconnecting my battery one reason or another and replaced it a month ago at Auto-Zone and as usual all i have ever done is reset the clock and drive off. might be by the year I have a 2011 CC Lux limt


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just wanted to update for the sake of others wanting to change their own battery. I went ahead and picked up a new battery from the VW Stealership for $150 (after tax and disposal fee's) It was exactly the same as the one i took out. I did an INSTANT swap.. The power was cut for perhaps 30secs during the disconnect and reconnect. I did not have to do any reprogramming of any sort, nor did any lights stay on permanently. 

You'll need a long 13mm socket, and if you have an extendable magnet and long screwdriver it'll make your life easier. I placed the bracket in position with the magnet, then held the bracket in place with the long mechanics screwdriver while I removed the magnet. Then again, used the magnet to place the bolt before tightening everything up. There's no room for your hand to get down there, and if you drop the bolt, you'll be jacking up the car and removing parts to find your bolt.. So these two tools definitely came in handy.


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Bracket that holds battery down*

I got my hand down there with a regular socket by my arms are pretty skinny. lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Never take a car to the dealership for a battery change - they'll always rape you for a 10min job.


----------



## aTm papi (Apr 10, 2013)

Bringing this back from the dead: My wife's CC battery had to be replaced. I took the battery out and drove to Batteries Plus to get a new one. The car must have been without a battery for over 30 minutes. I plugged the new battery in, and everything worked fine. The only thing I needed to reprogram was the windows. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

This thread is getting way too complicated. I am a mechanic. I am not a certified VW Mechanic. I work on other things, but I am still a mechanic and i understand how these things work. You don't have to be a VW expert to replace a battery

The only thing that needs to be reprogrammed after disconnecting the battery on the CC is the windows. It's simple. Roll the window down, and then roll the window up and hold the switch for 3-5 seconds. It really is that easy. Nothing else needs to be programmed. If your dealership is charging you an $85 reprogramming fee, they are doing so because thats probably what they do with all VW's. It's a blanket fee that they use to make money and most people are none the wiser. 

I changed my battery last month on my CC. I took the battery out, and then I got busy with other stuff. It is not my only vehicle so it wasn't a priority. The car sat without a battery for several days and when I finally got around to getting a new battery all I had to do was program the windows using the method explained above. Nothing else. No vagcom. As far as the transmission losing adaptive shift memory or whatever, i'm not sure. But it doesn't matter. Even if that memory was lost, it will learn how to shift properly again as you drive the car. And it won't take long. It's not a big deal. None of this is a big deal. Rant over.


----------



## yositosi (Sep 10, 2017)

Just one remark... the G85 steering sensor (in case of a steering wheel light popping up) is not reprogrammed by just driving straight. You first have to fully turn the steering wheel fully to the left (hold there for a couple of seconds), then fully turn fully to the right, again hold there for a couple of seconds and then drive on an even surface for a few meters. The light go off, and the steering will be properly programmed.

BTW, over here some also do a hot swap (which i do not recommend however). Engine running, battery cables off, direct swapping and connecting of the new one


----------



## alinsantamaria (Aug 1, 2021)

TheDoc46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Started noticing a slow start on my 2012 CC R-Line /w 23,000 so i took it into VW thinking it would be an obvious warranty replacement. However they said sorry you're out of warranty by a couple of months and a new battery is $135 + $85 programming fee + disposal fee....
> 
> ...


Replaced a few batteries on VWs including my 2010 CC, I was just tired of paying VW $350 TO REPLACE A STUPID BATTERY. A job I knew I could do myself. Not once since that decision have I had an issue with reprogramming. There are plenty of how to VW videos, just google the problem, before starting the repair. One caution I give is VW PLASTIC IS CRAP, never force anything such as a plastic VW lever to work, if they jamb spray with a contact/carb/brake cleaner to remove existing dirt or crap. For battery work, I make the power transfer from old to new quickly, then worry about the hold down and other BS.


----------

